# loader.conf



## l1ght (May 22, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm having problems after a minor upgrade on the system from 9.0-RELEASE to 9.2-RELEASE. The system does not read items in loader.conf. Tunable values are:


```
net.graph.maxdata=65536
net.graph.maxalloc=65536
net.isr.defaultqlimit=4096
net.isr.bindthreads=1
net.isr.maxthreads=2
net.link.ifqmaxlen=1024
```


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2014)

None of these sysctl(8)s look familiar, where did you get them from?

NB. Upgrading from 9.0 to 9.2 is considered a _minor_ upgrade. A major upgrade is upgrading from 8.x to 9.x or 9.x to 10.x.


----------



## l1ght (May 24, 2014)

Sorry, it was a mistake. Of course minor upgrade.
For example:

```
# sysctl -d net.graph.maxdata
net.graph.maxdata: Maximum number of data queue items to allocate
```
I use mpd5 as PPPOE server.
Within high-load of this I need to tune some values. Such as net.graph.maxdata - is only readable, i can configure them only in loader.conf.


----------



## l1ght (May 29, 2014)

So no one can help me?


----------



## phoenix (May 30, 2014)

Do you have netgraph compiled into the kernel?  Or are you loading the netgraph kernel modules dynamically when mpd is started?  Sounds like those sysctls are only available once the netgraph modules are loaded.

Solution:  list the netgraph modules in /boot/loader.conf so that they are loaded when the kernel is loaded at boot time.  That way, the values listed in /boot/loader.conf will get picked up correctly.


----------



## l1ght (May 31, 2014)

It is compiled into kernel.

```
device          if_bridge
device          coretemp

options         IPFIREWALL
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=500
options         IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options         IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options         DUMMYNET
options         IPFIREWALL_NAT
options         LIBALIAS
options         ROUTETABLES=2
options         HZ=2000
options         NETGRAPH
options         NETGRAPH_PPPOE
options         NETGRAPH_SOCKET
options         NETGRAPH_CISCO
options         NETGRAPH_ECHO
options         NETGRAPH_FRAME_RELAY
options         NETGRAPH_HOLE
options         NETGRAPH_KSOCKET
options         NETGRAPH_LMI
options         NETGRAPH_RFC1490
options         NETGRAPH_TTY
options         NETGRAPH_ASYNC
options         NETGRAPH_BPF
options         NETGRAPH_ETHER
options         NETGRAPH_IFACE
options         NETGRAPH_KSOCKET
options         NETGRAPH_L2TP
options         NETGRAPH_MPPC_ENCRYPTION
options         NETGRAPH_PPP
options         NETGRAPH_PPTPGRE
options         NETGRAPH_TEE
options         NETGRAPH_UI
options         NETGRAPH_VJC
```
These options are compiled into kernel.


----------



## l1ght (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay, but what about net.isr?
net.isr.maxthreads and net.isr.bindthreads - also don't work.


----------



## jdonaghy (Jun 6, 2014)

EDIT: Nvm


----------

